# Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen Puts In Perspective Role Of Some Hindus In Sikh History



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 6, 2010)

Had I said this a number of forum members including Admin would be abusing me but it is the Respected Giani Sant Singh Maskeen ji who is sayng this with proof :

YouTube- Hindus are enemies of Sikhs from the beginning-1

YouTube- Hindus are enemies of Sikhs from the beginning-2

Also remember who Chandu,Gangu,Lakhpat rai,Suchanand and Baidhaar kings were .Read Sikh history.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Hindus have been enemy of Sikhi since the beginning :Giani Sant Singh Maskeen ji*

For everybody's info who were either not there in the 1980/90's or were born after that ,after eliminating a whole generation of Amritdhari Sikhs calling them terrorists,it was the hindu lobby which coined the slogan "Garv say kaho hum hindu hain" and distributed Stickers and posters with these slogans all over Punjab.

When countering that Sikh youth made the slogan "Proud to be Sikh" ,they were labelled as anti national and traitors .

Sikhs have always believed in "Sarbat daa bhalaa" as enshrined in the SGGS ji ,which is real secularism according to International standards(not Indian standards)whereas the akritghans have always had enemity towards Sikhs whenever they try to prove their unique identity and say that Sikhs are not Hindus.

The best way to counter them is to keep intact our unique identity,be proud of it and reject all manmatt baahmanvaadi practices.

Always remember :

Sikhs are not Hindus

Also rememember even Guru Gobind Singh ji whom these akritghans are trying to prove(unsuccessfuly)that he worshipped deitys and demons has said :

"Khatri koo puut hoon,baahman ko naahi...."


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Hindus have been enemy of Sikhi since the beginning :Giani Sant Singh Maskeen ji*

Look at this Hindu girl preaching hatred :

YouTube- A young indian hindu girl -Preaching NAFRAT for Muslim Sikhs and Neighbours of India


If they do it is alright,Hindus give silent encouragement by keeping quite .

She is calling herself and hindus as Singhs and is also mentioning Indra Gandhi.

If any non hindu says even 1/4 of this he is called Anti National and desh drohi and the Indian media blows it out of proportion.

Now compare this with what this forum member Vijaydeep "Singh" said in one of his earlier posts that he trained "Hindu militants" asked them to call themselves "Singh" .

RSS is getting on my nerves .I am having sleepless nights.Something has to be done .


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Hindus have been enemy of Sikhi since the beginning :Giani Sant Singh Maskeen ji*

kee_jaana__mein__kaun ji

If you are now at the point where you cannot sleep at night, then something needs to happen where you give you permission to find a vein of peace and serenity within your own heart and soul. 

When RSS is gone, something else will take its place. That is the way of the world. That is why Guru Nanak tells us that we are living in a nightmare -  Oh Man! You have awakened from a nightmare - but only when you see Who is really in command. 

Obviously I am not recommending fatalism nor I am recommending pacifism or some kind of corny theory that we should love love love and all evil will vanish from the face of the earth. I am not.    But I must sincerely ask you why all Hindus must be tarred with suspicion and guilt. That has not been my experience. This is not about all Hindus. It is about a political movement that has been picking up steam, now for about the 4th time since the raj left Indian soil. The Indian media that fans the flames -- well we know which papers and e-sites they are. It is not the entire Indian media. And you know as well as I do that there are Sikhs who have thrown their lot with RSS. 

We have to acknowledge that RSS has had poisonous effects. However being fixated on RSS achieves nothing, and expends valuable energy that can be used to move a Sikh agenda in a different direction. The causes of this poison are economic, political and social -- as well as historical. The solutions have to come about economically, politically and socially, so that RSS becomes irrelevant. We have to make them irrelevant. In the meanwhile, Sikhs must take control of their own situation and forge a relentless path to educate one another. Waiting for "hindus" to change is not the answer. Calling attention to outlandish claims and redirecting the discourse so that the young are not mislead may be a better approach.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Hindus have been enemy of Sikhi since the beginning :Giani Sant Singh Maskeen ji*



Narayanjot Kaur said:


> kee_jaana__mein__kaun ji
> 
> If you are now at the point where you cannot sleep at night, then something needs to happen where you give you permission to find a vein of peace and serenity within your own heart and soul.
> 
> ...


Narayanjot Kaur ji,You wrote "But I must sincerely ask you why all Hindus must be tarred with suspicion and guilt"

Here is a counter question : 
Why were and still are ALL Sikhs seen with suspicion and guilt in Punjab ?

Do you have any idea on how many Sikhs(not a single hindu) have been arrested since the dera issue began without any charge ?Which Hindu comes out to speak for them ?

Do you know that 30,000 Hindutva camps are held all over India daily ?Not a single Sikh camp is held anywhere in India.

It is easy to speak from abroad, come here in Punjab and see how we are subjected to something anti Sikh continously.

Sikhs have always wanted to live with love,peace and in a secular tradition .When your house is burning will you keep quite ?I am reminded of an old true story when the mughals invaded India the Hindu pandits said they would chant such mantars that the whole Moghal army will go blind and asked others not to do anything and sit quitely.
The result was no one was left alive.
Will Sikhs do such a thing like this despite knowing that the enemy is very cunning ?

If I am wearing a turban today in Punjab it is all due to the kurbani of my kharkoo veers .Had they not struggled for 10 years and taught the akritghans a lesson we would not be like what we are today.Those Sikhs who cut their hair in Punjab do so according to their wish,not fear.

If your Hindu friends are so good and secular ask them to say praise Sant Bhindranwale and say Khalistan Zindabad and let us know the response in this forum.

If we are having a sleepless night today then even the govt in Delhi is not resting peacefully as today they saw Khalistan posters outside Gurdwara Bangla Sahib and Gurdwara Rakabganj.

Although the police removed those posters by night similar posters have been posted in Fatehgarh Sahib for over a week now .Four days back the akritghans gave an ultimatum of 24 hours to remove those posters or they will tear them down.They have not have had the guts to remove those posters till today not because of Punjab govt but because of Singhs.

If we are having sleepless nights then even they will also not be allowed to sleep peacefully.

You say "When RSS is gone, something else will take its place. "Similarly when one Singh organisation goes another will take it's place.

RSS Sikhs are not Sikhs.No Sikh will visit Gurdwara as well as mandir or believe in dieties and demons.

Sikhs should have the guts to speak the truth like Amarjit Singh who is speaking in front of non other than Indian journalist Kuldip Nayyar :

YouTube- Khalistan is our birth right-3

This is another great Sikh whom we can never forget :

YouTube- Shaheed Jaswant Singh Khalra (Full Speech - Part 1)


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Hindus have been enemy of Sikhi since the beginning :Giani Sant Singh Maskeen ji*

kee_jaana_mein_kaunji

  First of all you are asking me questions that don't need to be asked. I keep a running collection of articles on Hindutva and the activities of RSS -- going back to the start of the movement. Secondly, I have taken on more than my share of the burden arguing with RSS agents and sympathizers here at SPN -- when others did not. I have been criticized for doing it. You were not an active member when those criticisms were tendered. Third, I have been insulted and assaulted by email more times than you can imagine by Sikhs who think RSS is great! Fourth, I have been accused of being a supporter and protector of Khalistani terrorists -- because I have silenced RSS voices here on the forum. These assaults continued unabated for months. 

Of course you could not have known that -- at the same time, do not assume you know everything about me. Please do not forget that we are allies not enemies. 

*Your reply to my question with another question  follows:
*
Here is a counter question : 
Why were and still are ALL Sikhs seen with suspicion and guilt in Punjab  ?

Do you have any idea on how many Sikhs(not a single hindu) have been  arrested since the dera issue began without any charge ?Which Hindu  comes out to speak for them ?

Do you know that 30,000 Hindutva camps are held all over India daily  ?Not a single Sikh camp is held anywhere in India.

It is easy to speak from abroad, come here in Punjab and see how we are  subjected to something anti Sikh continously. 

Your take on Hindutva camps is true. Your reply however has nothing whatsoever to do with my question and in fact side-steps it. Hindus have spoken out in major media venues against Hindutva. 

Last -- You are right. It is easy to speak from abroad, as you are  speaking to me from abroad. I am also affected by what is happening *abroad *in India. The laws of India reach around the globe, as do the emails and phone calls from RSS supporters. They are as inflexible toward others and as angry at me for contradicting them as you are angry with me. *And all I am asking is that you refrain from tarring all Hindus.*

It is by the way a violation of the Terms of Service to post as you have. I have been very patient about enforcing these rules. Now I am asking you to reconsider your need to express disrespect for others in such an indiscriminate way.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Hindus have been enemy of Sikhi since the beginning :Giani Sant Singh Maskeen ji*

Given the title of this thread states, Hindus Have Been Enemies of Sikhs from the Beginning as expressed by Sant Singh Gyani Maskeen ji, it becomes difficult to avoid negative statements about "hindus." The subject of the thread almost insures that this is going to happen. On the other hand, we can avoid declaring open warfare on the Hindu religion.

Let's review the forum rules that apply here so we do not forget them.



*1. Respect:*Treat all members with the kind of  respect that you expect from them in return for yourself.

*2.  Unity in Diversity: * Many members on SPN, come from various  religious and cultural backgrounds and may have variable conflicting  opinions. Religion and Philosophy are general but unique for each  person's understanding and progress. If you disagree, simply accept the  difference and ask for information you may not know. Unnecessary  bragging, trash talk, childish arguments only take us away from the  topic in hand. Please avoid them at any cost.

*3.  Blaming:* Avoid blaming others. Seeing someone's fault is easier  than your own fault.

*3A. Respond or discuss the issue,  but not the member who posted it.*

*4.  Negativity:* Members found spreading negativity will be  encouraged to leave the network.

*11. Personal  Attacks or Sect Bashing:* Do not engage in personal attacks or  sect bashing. HATE MESSAGES WILL BE REMOVED WITHOUT NOTICE.


----------



## Navdeep88 (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: Hindus have been enemy of Sikhi since the beginning :Giani Sant Singh Maskeen ji*

During 1984, in Delhi, when masses of ignorant idiots who CLAIMED to be religious began ruthlessly killing Sikhs, remember there were also Hindu neighbours and friends who assisted Sikhs because they weren't blinded by hatred. They saw past the politics, past the divisons and decided that their REAL religion was to help those in need...they saw that red is the color we all bleed.Those who practice their religion truly, see all of humanity as one, and see the suffering of other human beings at the hands of cruel powerhoarders (WHATEVER RELIGION THEY MAY CLAIM TO BELONG TO), as their own...Why else would Guru Teg Bhadur Ji have sacrificed their life? What was the need???? 

If you cannot see past the narrow divions of "religion", its no surprise you get no sleep at night...


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen Puts in Perspective Role of Some Hindus in Sikh Histo*

Had I been totally anti Hindu I would not have given direct links to 2 videos of Sant Bhindranwale by a Punjabi Hindu  in one of my earlier posts.

Hindus keep harping Sikhs are Hindus but they should remember Muslims and Jews are descendants of common ancestors Azra and Isra and look at their relations now.

If RSS and Hindutva inspired Hindus and Sikhs(pagridhari hindus) continue to interfere in our religion the relations between Sikhs and Hindus will become more dangerous than even Muslims and Jews.

Sikhs have never tolerated interference in our religion be it moghals,afghans,english or bahmans.

No Muslim ever likes to be be even remotely linked to Jews.

Remember no Muslim country can easily overtake Israel although it is a small country.Kosovo is a small land locked country which has been declared "No Fly zone" and no country is allowed to fly it's fighter planes over Kosovne of the best pals of India was "Yugoslavia" out of which Kosovo was carved out.Look at what has happened to Yugoslavia.Same is the case with another good friend of India Soviet Union.This is for those who raise questions on Khalistan.

We do not want to live at the mercy of others or be seen as victims next time pogroms occur.We want to be masters of our own destiny.

Remember Indians were also called terrorists by the English.So if Sikhs are called similarly by the bahmanvaadi forces then so be it.Look at the irony on the one hand they say Sikhs are Hindus on the other hand they call Sikh terrorists .

Sant ji describes "chappli wala Sikhs" like today's RSS in the following videos.Characteristics of RSS is threatening other Sikhs in words like "sodh dyaangay" .Even Dhumma used these words for other Sikhs.Eh taan time dasoo kaun kinu sodh daa hai but Sant Ji says :

YouTube- Sant Bhindranwale Speech July 19th 1983 English Subtitle 2/3

He says :

"Mein Shareerak maut nu maut nahi mandaa,zameer daa mernaa yakeekan maut hai.."
"Physical death I do not fear,but death of conscious(zameer) is sure death"

The above video also shows that even Sant Bhindranwale was not anti Hindu but it was the activities of the akritghans which made his stand tough.

The person who inherited Sant Bhindranwale's legacy is now exposed in Punjab.It is now known that Dhumma was once in California and was later sent to Damdami Taksal to fool the Sikhs.He is same person who give milk to butcher of Sikhs KP Gill .

Dhumma is perhaps now the undeclared head of Rashtriya Sikh Sangat(RSS) in Punjab now.But Dhumma learnt about his popularity recently when he took out a "vishaal ros march" from Fatehgarh Sahib to Chandigarh no one accompanied him except for 10-12 people of the "Saadh laana"

Admin : this topic is not against any particular individual and is relevant with the heading also.


----------



## harbansj24 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Hindus have been enemy of Sikhi since the beginning :Giani Sant Singh Maskeen ji*

Well said Narayanjot ji. Painting the entire community with the same brush because of the utterances of a few *******ed individuals is not the Sikhi way.

I personally think that RSS is losing relevance among the Hindu youth. I hardly see anyone less than the age of 40 attending their "Shakhas" in parks. About 20 years back  many youngsters could be seen in their cadres. But time has stood still for these buffoons. Now these old men look absolutely ridiculous in their oversized khaki knickers.

So you are right. They can be safely ignored.

But it is also true that though 99% Hindus respect and admire the nine Sikh Gurus, many have serious reservations about our Dasam Pita. It is because there is lot of confusion about his role in the evolution of Sikhs. Many Hindus feel that he needlessly institutionalised Sikh religion which was not the intent of Guru Nanak who they see as an outstanding reformer. Some have a misconception that he was against the Muslims as a whole.   But why blame them when we ourselves are not clear and keep endlessly arguing about basic things such as 5 Kakkars etc.
*However if properly engaged and explained, many Hindus also begin to appreciate Sikhi in its entirety.

*It is also true that in Punjab, the Sikhs are a confused and bewildered lot. I have seen many well educated, modern and socially aware Sikhs practising many Hindu superstitions specifically forbidden in SGGS and also SRM but at the same time being strongly anti Hindu!

I have also seen many Sikhs of Punjab who trim their beards or are not Keshdharis and consume alcohol talk eloquently about Khalsa quoam!

Yes in Punjab we have a very sorry state of affairs.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Hindus have been enemy of Sikhi since the beginning :Giani Sant Singh Maskeen ji*



harbansj24 said:


> Well said Narayanjot ji. Painting the entire community with the same brush because of the utterances of a few *******ed individuals is not the Sikhi way.
> 
> I personally think that RSS is losing relevance among the Hindu youth. I hardly see anyone less than the age of 40 attending their "Shakhas" in parks. About 20 years back many youngsters could be seen in their cadres. But time has stood still for these buffoons. Now these old men look absolutely ridiculous in their oversized khaki knickers.
> 
> ...


 
Harbansj24,

If RSS kachay walas are not visible is because they have changed their tactics.Now the RSS sarsanchalaks either work invisibly or through fake Sikhs in Punjab.

After the demise(false) of so called militancy in Punjab and large scale killings of Sikhs the kaum was wondering what has happened and was pondering on the various points of kharkoovaad.Some were heaving a sigh of relief that all violence had abated.At that time anti Sikh people were working overtime how to finish the Sikhs from within as the state knew it is not possible to finish Sikhs physically as they had also suffered a lot in the direct war financially as well as physically.

Even those police men who took part in fake encounters and did everything to please the govt are now repenting as nobody remembers them any more .Not even the majority community of India for whom they were deployed.

Any way after eliminating(false) the Sikh resistence the intelligence agencies brought some former Damdami Taksal people and retired Sikh officers and formed the Rashtriya Sikh Sangat which they used to further the hindutva agenda.

At the same time they put all their resources and encouraged the newly formed Baahmanvaadi satellite channels including Punjabi channels to finish Sikhi amongst Sikh youth for which they adopted a number of tactics like increasing nangez,porno,narcotics,lachar songs to the maximum to Sikh youth in the name of freedom and modernism.They potrayed Sikh characters in bad light in the media and cinema particularly as jokers or drunkards.Not only this they encouraged Sikh girls to come on TV in programs such as "Shave India" and "Fake fashion","Fake Marriage" type programs in which Sikh girls are regularly seen saying they hated bearded men with turbans.The Sikh youth were made to hate the Sikhi swaroop in the name of modernism and fashion.Media is still working overtime to convert Sikhs into baahmans.Jatts particularly are more venerable to this as they have lots of money and spare time for experimentation.These are the tactics being used by the baahmanvaadi anti Sikh forces.

On the other hand deras(Sikh and non Sikh) were encouraged at a massive scale in Punjab even by giving them financial aid so that the Sikhs get detached from Guru Nanak's Sikhi and get entangled back in karamkaand and manmatt for which even the media was and is being used massively.

But still the anti Sikh forces need not feel too happy because it was monay Sikhs like Bhai Navtej Singh Guggu and Bhai Harchand Singh who took justice from the biggest killers of Sikhs,police cat and favourite of GOI Nang Ajit Poohla.On the other hand the so called Sikhs the nangs(nihangs) have been exposed.They have no role in eliminating enemies of Sikhs instead most of these nangs(who are in Sikhi baana)along with Saadh laana have been found to be helping the anti Sikh forces including RSS.For us Bhai Guggu and Bhai Harchand Singh are better Sikhs than these nangs.

Even during anti Saudaa Saadh protests it were the mona Sikhs who were in the forefront to counter the police during various Khalsa marches in the malwa region.

On the other hand SGPC has failed in it's mission of promoting Sikhi in Punjab and elsewhere as they are more interested in the golak than in parchaar.

If the Sikh youth have gone astray they will return back once SGPC,media,Sikh institutions are in correct hands.

Further the internet has helped Sikhs particularly outside Punjab to learn more about the Sikhi and the events from 1978 till today.Some Sikhs abroad are more motivated even than those living in Punjab.You must remember Israel was formed mostly with the help of jews of the diaspora.Further once Israel came into existence any jew living outside Israel could pick up the gun and fight for his/her country .This will happen in Khalistan even.

Sikh movement may be appearing dormant at the moment but Sikh history shows that whenever govts thought the movement had died the Sikh movement revived with a much greater strength.


----------



## spnadmin (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Hindus have been enemy of Sikhi since the beginning :Giani Sant Singh Maskeen ji*

kee_jaanan__mein__kaun ji

You have it 100 percent right on this just judging from the background I have from mail group releases from said parties you list.

What will make this hard for some to swallow whole or in pieces. Some "heroic" forces of the panth are exposed.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Hindus have been enemy of Sikhi since the beginning :Giani Sant Singh Maskeen ji*



harbansj24 said:


> Well said Narayanjot ji. Painting the entire community with the same brush because of the utterances of a few *******ed individuals is not the Sikhi way.
> 
> I personally think that RSS is losing relevance among the Hindu youth. I hardly see anyone less than the age of 40 attending their "Shakhas" in parks. About 20 years back many youngsters could be seen in their cadres. But time has stood still for these buffoons. Now these old men look absolutely ridiculous in their oversized khaki knickers.
> 
> ...


 
Who has told such Hindus to admire the other nine Gurus even ?For a Sikh all Gurus from Guru Nanak ji to Guru Gobind Singh are same and one jot.

Then some percentage of Hindus will come and say they believe only in this First Guru and not the rest .This is all nonsense.Sikh history will remain as it is, if some Hindu or even Sikh wants to think of distorting it then that is intolerable.

Sikh philosophy and religion is not going to change according to some ones wishes.

Sikhs never interfere in any religion nor do they appreciate any one even suggesting changes in Sikhism

Actually thanks for being bold enough for accepting the attitude of 99% of Hindus have towards Sikhism.


----------



## kds1980 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen Puts in Perspective Role of Some Hindus in Sikh Histo*



> At the same time they put all their resources and encouraged the newly formed Baahmanvaadi satellite channels including Punjabi channels to finish Sikhi amongst Sikh youth for which they adopted a number of tactics like increasing nangez,porno,narcotics,lachar songs to the maximum to Sikh youth in the name of freedom and modernism.They potrayed Sikh characters in bad light in the media and cinema particularly as jokers or drunkards.Not only this they encouraged Sikh girls to come on TV in programs such as "Shave India" and "Fake fashion","Fake Marriage" type programs in which Sikh girls are regularly seen saying they hated bearded men with turbans.The Sikh youth were made to hate the Sikhi swaroop in the name of modernism and fashion.Media is still working overtime to convert Sikhs into baahmans.Jatts particularly are more venerable to this as they have lots of money and spare time for experimentation.These are the tactics being used by the baahmanvaadi anti Sikh forces.



So now Indian news channel which has tie up with many channels of USA and europe are bahmanvaadi channels,and their main aim is to destroy sikhi.Do you think those who have knowledge of India will believe in such type of thing.India has only 2%  of sikh population 
and 1000s of other problems and instead of looking other problems they just want to destroy sikhism.Great theory.

BTW if bahmanvaadi forces are so strong then why 40,000 sq km is under the control of nAxalites.


----------



## harbansj24 (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen Puts in Perspective Role of Some Hindus in Sikh Histo*

Kanwardeep Singh ji,



> So now Indian news channel which has tie up with many channels of USA and europe are bahmanvaadi channels,and their main aim is to destroy sikhi.Do you think those who have knowledge of India will believe in such type of thing.India has only 2% of sikh population
> and 1000s of other problems and instead of looking other problems they just want to destroy sikhism.Great theory


.

You are absolutely right as far as the National media is concerned.

But I think Kee Jaana mein Kaun is referring to TV Channels and Punjab Media only. He could be right in such a situation.

And his grouse against Hindus could be against those in Punjab only.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen Puts in Perspective Role of Some Hindus in Sikh Histo*



Kanwardeep Singh said:


> So now Indian news channel which has tie up with many channels of USA and europe are bahmanvaadi channels,and their main aim is to destroy sikhi.Do you think those who have knowledge of India will believe in such type of thing.India has only 2% of sikh population
> and 1000s of other problems and instead of looking other problems they just want to destroy sikhism.Great theory.
> 
> BTW if bahmanvaadi forces are so strong then why 40,000 sq km is under the control of nAxalites.


 
Baahmanvaadi kids are already destroyed as they thoroughly believe in what is being shown karamkaands,manmatt,jyotish,made up veda puraana stories,lachar geet etc etc

But Guru Nanak ji rejected all this and made us unique ,so it is the Sikhs who are effected.

Jay asi osay baahmanvaadi kharay samundar vich hee dubnaa hai taan Guru Nanak ji nu kee lorr see navaa niralaa dharm banaun dee tay os kharay samundar ton saanu kaddan dee ?

*A negative comment made against another forum member and moderator has been deleted. Please debate issues not personalities, especially when you do not have the requisite knowledge to know what makes the other person tick. Thank you, Narayanjot Kaur*

*Did I get personal ? I might have written "you" in response to the person who commented.I dont even remember what I wrote.*


----------



## AusDesi (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen Puts in Perspective Role of Some Hindus in Sikh Histo*



harbansj24 said:


> Kanwardeep Singh ji,
> 
> .
> 
> ...



I get about 5 Punjabi channels on satellite. PTC news, MH-1, MH-1 News, Chardikala and ETC Punjabi. Apart from MH-1 News which is aimed more towards Punjabis outside Punjab and also at Haryana, all the other channels have direct telecast from Darbar Sahib at various times of the day. 

It could be argued that they also have Jyotish etc on but you can hardly blame the tv channel for it. Punjab is not 90% Sikh. They have to cater to their market.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen Puts in Perspective Role of Some Hindus in Sikh Histo*



Kanwardeep Singh said:


> So now Indian news channel which has tie up with many channels of USA and europe are bahmanvaadi channels,and their main aim is to destroy sikhi.Do you think those who have knowledge of India will believe in such type of thing.India has only 2% of sikh population
> and 1000s of other problems and instead of looking other problems they just want to destroy sikhism.Great theory.
> 
> *BTW if bahmanvaadi forces are so strong then why 40,000 sq km is under the control of nAxalites*.


 
Bahmanvaadi forces are not strong but try to show their strength by resorting to threatening and violence only and this is exactly what they are getting in return from the naxalites.They understand only this language that's why they got it on 26/11 at Bombay.That is why they keep on crying daily in the media on that incident .People in India know that.

Actually the bahmanvaadi forces are not more than 8%(I doubt this even) of India's total population.But they have usurped most of the top positions in India's IAS,IPS and other govt services as well as the parliament.

Just a week or so back there was a program on "Live India" which revealed that more than 70% positions in Indian administrative services have been occupied by persons from UP,Bihar and the gangetic belt.Actually the presenter who himself is from there was feeling happy at this but the question that was being raised in my mind was that this should be investigated by an independent agency.Some years back very few people to IAS and IPS were selected for UP,Bihar.One of India's favourite writers Khushwant Singh has also demanded an enquiry into this development.

Just 2 days back a Joshi IAS couple from MP were found with more than 3 crores of Rupees in their house.Same day some Aggarwal of the IAS was found possessing property worth about 220 crores ! in Chhatisgarh.Some months back a businessman named Modi having afiliation with some radical hindu organisation was found hiding 10 crores under his bed !

It is about time rest of India show these forces their rightful place.This attitude of the vedic and bahmanvaadi forces of showing they are superior accompanied with their nazi and fascist attitude has led to a number of freedom movements to crop up all over including most of Northeast ie Naga,Manipur,Assam,Naxalites,Khalistan.Kashmir,Tamil etc.Actually most of the South Dravidian India does not even recognise Hindi or north Indian baahmanvaadi forces.

But these cunning and shameless vedic forces will continue to experiment with the Chanakya neeti and try to interfere and suppress other communities.Actually because of the foolishness of this vedic minority Aryans(they have connection with hitler)the whole of rest of India has to suffer violence and hatred from within the country as well as neighbours.

I laugh and pity baghairat people particularly Sikhs who do so much khushamad of these forces and bharat maata but in return get only chhitar sooner or later.

I can give you instances of so many so called Shaheeds who gave themselves or their sons to fight for bharat maata but in return bharat mataa is not even looking at their problems after using them.Just a week back a saw a picture of an old retired Sikh army man in one of the Punjabi newspapers who gave an interview that he is so much fed up with the indifferent attitude of the govt that he will commit suicide.

Similarly those police men and officers who were deployed for the akritghans in Punjab and who killed unknown number of Sikh youth in fake encounters for bharat mataa are repenting today .Their condition is like "Dhobi daa kuttaa naa ghar daa ghaat daa" .Sikh community has already disowned them ,so have those for whom they killed .

One of the biggest butcher of Sikhs and close friend of KP Gill named SSP Ajit Sandhu who committed many dispicable acts became so frustrated that he threw himself in front a train and committed suicide.

Same thing will happen to the Rashtriya Sikh Sangat leaders in Punjab.Just yesterday they held a meeting at Amritsar in which RSS head Chirjiv also participated.Since this meeting was held a few days after the Prof Darshan Singh episode it needs to be investigated.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen Puts in Perspective Role of Some Hindus in Sikh Histo*



AusDesi said:


> I get about 5 Punjabi channels on satellite. PTC news, MH-1, MH-1 News, Chardikala and ETC Punjabi. Apart from MH-1 News which is aimed more towards Punjabis outside Punjab and also at Haryana, all the other channels have direct telecast from Darbar Sahib at various times of the day.
> 
> It could be argued that they also have Jyotish etc on but you can hardly blame the tv channel for it. Punjab is not 90% Sikh. They have to cater to their market.


 
The above writer doesnt know anything even about Punjabi channels sitting in Australia .
Just day before yesterday it was discovered that PTC and ETC channels have been hijacked by Badal and company and they misused SGPC funds to do that.

Badals have a vested interest in keeping whole of Punjab glued to such programs and activities.Moreover Badal is a confirmed RSS agent so he does what BJP wants him to do.Go to any forum or youtube look at how each and every Sikh is abusing and threatening Badal/BJP/RSS.


----------



## AusDesi (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen Puts in Perspective Role of Some Hindus in Sikh Histo*



kee_jaana_mein_kaun said:


> The above writer doesnt know anything even about Punjabi channels sitting in Australia .
> Just day before yesterday it was discovered that PTC and ETC channels have been hijacked by Badal and company and they misused SGPC funds to do that.
> 
> Badals have a vested interest in keeping whole of Punjab glued to such programs and activities.Moreover Badal is a confirmed RSS agent so he does what BJP wants him to do.Go to any forum or youtube look at how each and every Sikh is abusing and threatening Badal/BJP/RSS.



Im not interested in your conspiracy theories. Channels changing their content is a business decision and a marketing decision. 

Have a look at this List of Punjabi television channels - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There are well over 10 Indian punjabi channels. They can't all target the same market and generate profit. They have to separate their content. 

If the channels you say are taken by RSS really are then they do so knowing full well they can generate profit doing so.

Also, that little dig about me living in Australia. Like that list shows some of the channels are run from Canada, UK and US.


----------



## kee_jaana_mein_kaun (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen Puts in Perspective Role of Some Hindus in Sikh Histo*



AusDesi said:


> Im not interested in your conspiracy theories. Channels changing their content is a business decision and a marketing decision.
> 
> Have a look at this List of Punjabi television channels - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


 
We are not interested in what happens in foreign countries.They can make F TV compulsory even if they want.Our main concern is about Punjabi channels showing within Punjab.

You very well know what I meant .RSS and Hindutva forces are not naive enough to go on announcing and writing on the wall what they do in secrecy.

Moreover everyone knows that the hindutva forces are interfering in Sikhism under the garb of Sikh people.I dont believe in conspiracy theories.All my comments are accompanied with proof.There is documentary evidence to prove that Badal govt is in control of PTC and ETC.

Not only this badals have their "own" TV channels running in Punjab.Apart from that a number of cable networks in Punjab are directly controlled by Sukhbir Badal with the help of Students Organisation of India(SOI) which is nothing but a Sukhbir Badal sponsored goonda brigade run by Raju Khanna plus the Sikh Students Federation(Mehta).All this is an open secret in Punjab,Everyone knows badal is controlled by BJP/RSS.

Whenever I write RSS it means broadly the hindutva forces.You know that also but are deliberately trying to divert the debate.

Rajinder Singh Mehta(President SSF Mehta)and Amarjit Singh Chawla were the prominent Sikh Students Federation leaders who used to always sit very close to Sant Bhindranwale but are now helping the hindutva forces.This even raises there doubt about their role in pre and post Operation Bluestar period.Who knows they may be responsible for Sant ji's shaheedi even.

I have come across a tape where it is revealed that Rajinder Singh Mehta accompanied by Kirpal Singh Badungar(former head of SGPC) met secretly at the behest of RSS(Hindutva forces) to bring about changes in the Nanakshahi calendar as soon as possible.

Actually you should not be concerned about what is going on internaly within Sikh community.We are aware of everything.

You should be more concerned about how and when Hindutva forces are thrown out of Punjab.


----------



## AusDesi (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Giani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen Puts in Perspective Role of Some Hindus in Sikh Histo*



kee_jaana_mein_kaun said:


> We are not interested in what happens in foreign countries.They can make F TV compulsory even if they want.Our main concern is about Punjabi channels showing within Punjab.
> 
> You very well know what I meant .RSS and Hindutva forces are not naive enough to go on announcing and writing on the wall what they do in secrecy.
> 
> ...



You know what you should do? You should become a member of the BJP Orkut page. They have the same attitude as you, In fact its identical. The general comments are more or less the same as yours "The Sickular media is against Hindus", "Sickular Hindus and Xtians control the media", "commies are out to destroy hinduism"



> Whenever I write RSS it means broadly the hindutva forces.You know that also but are deliberately trying to divert the debate.



No frankly I don't know. You are claiming everything as a hindutva force. Anyperson that might know Sukhbir Badal is a Hindutvadi. Again same as RSS etc, any hindu who speaks against RSS is "anti-hindu". 

Maybe next time Badal visits a dairy farm, that dairy farm will start producing poisoned milk and hindutva forces will finally infect the good sikhs. Badal will sit in his home and laugh loudly. 



> Rajinder Singh Mehta(President SSF Mehta)and Amarjit Singh Chawla were the prominent Sikh Students Federation leaders who used to always sit very close to Sant Bhindranwale but are now helping the hindutva forces.This even raises there doubt about their role in pre and post Operation Bluestar period.Who knows they may be responsible for Sant ji's shaheedi even.



how exactly are they "helping"  hindutva forces?



> Actually you should not be concerned about what is going on internaly within Sikh community.We are aware of everything.
> 
> You should be more concerned about how and when Hindutva forces are thrown out of Punjab.



Like I said in another thread, I don't care about Hindutva forces so it doesn't affect me when they are thrown out.


----------



## ballym (Feb 24, 2010)

As said by Narayan Jot Ji, ... If Not RSS, someone else will take its place... As goes the famous saying ... eliminate the reason not the outcome.... So we have to work towards developing co-existence without sacrificing our freedom.... or forcing ourselves on others.


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Feb 25, 2010)

Well stated Ballym ji, let us face facts .Till we Live in a country Like India we shall have to live in harmony with the neighbors. Sikhs have'nt come from the sky. They are also the produce of the nation.They also live and have to live with other in a civil society as well that demands some bare minimum respect toward others. We may have grievances and they will always remain.One cannot sort out things by sheer presumptions and then make postulates about the solutions.

It shall continue and yes the most important aspect is that we should not get affected by the  routine things of live. If we have to live in India then we are part and parcel of its environment ,its culture and broadly speaking part of the value system as well.One cannot cut-off from the society and start blaming others for this kind of action. If sikhs are being ill-treated there is method of grievance redressal as well. Let us stop fault finding with others and do some introspection/retrospection as well. May be we come out something positive for ourselves.

Chardi kala Khalsa ji.


----------

